# balloon framing



## jeffery34 (May 3, 2009)

can i drill through floor boards in a balloon framed house to run my heat loop? thanks for the input.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey Jeff! Post an intro for us buddy!


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

what the hell is balloon framing????????????


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Where's the intro?


----------



## jeffery34 (May 3, 2009)

How or were do I fill out the intro? thanks


----------



## PlumberWhoCares (Mar 27, 2009)

*General Plumbing Discussion* (4 Viewing) 
An open discussion on all things related to the Plumbing and Mechanical Industry.







*BTN-200 Problems* 
by jjbex​
Today 04:18 PM ​

5779,468







*Introductions* 
New to the site? After you *Register for a FREE Account* stop in and introduce yourself, we'd love to hear from you.







*hi* 
by PlumbCrazy​
Today 05:38 PM ​

2482,979







*Business, Marketing, and Sales* (6 Viewing) 
The business of being a Plumbing Contractor discussed here. Everything from starting up a new business to expanding a successful one.







*Pricing over the phone?* 
by PlumbCrazy​
Today 05:34 PM ​

1843,125


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

balloon framing is when all the timbers in a house are one piece from the ground to the attic. Sort of like the way Amish build barns. My house in Cumberland is built this way. 


BTW, what about an intro before questioning?


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks bill !!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

One of the big dangers in a balloon frame house is the lack of fire stopping in the walls... A little carelessness with the torch in the basement or first floor wall could have you burning the roof off in short order...

Back to the original poster...
Me thinks he be a DIYer...
This post has been in a few other DIY forums today...


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Redwood said:


> One of the big dangers in a balloon frame house is the lack of fire stopping in the walls... A little carelessness with the torch in the basement or first floor wall could have you burning the roof off in short order...
> 
> Back to the original poster...
> Me thinks he be a DIYer...
> This post has been in a few other DIY forums today...


What other code jurisdictions/regions do not require firestopping?
It's all over UBC.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

drtyhands said:


> What other code jurisdictions/regions do not require firestopping?
> It's all over UBC.


Well the thing is you might just have to take a ride with Michael J. Fox in a Delorean to get that answer...
I'm nut sure what code was in effect in the mid 1800's to mid 1900's when these places were built. I'm not sure who the lazy inspector was that let them get away with it either...

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/89/Balloon_frame.jpg/300px-Balloon_frame.jpg


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah, I only see this stuff in OLD houses


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Not really pipedreamer, they still frame like that at times. Its not quite as common, but still being done. As a building contractor I would love to be able to build a home using this method. It is a bit more complicated that conventional framing, but I love a challenge.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Lots of balloon framing still going up.Custom homes,gable end rake walls of a high vaulted cieling.Not only are they blocked at top plate heighth but two bays to each side of a window at the sill and header,nowadays they're beefed up to 4X(wall material).Pain to get pipe down.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

OK, I think we are forgetting the op here.


----------



## jeffery34 (May 3, 2009)

Bill said:


> balloon framing is when all the timbers in a house are one piece from the ground to the attic. Sort of like the way Amish build barns. My house in Cumberland is built this way.
> 
> 
> BTW, what about an intro before questioning?


could you please tell me how and where to the introduction. I tried posting but nothing is happening. Thank You


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

jeffery34 said:


> could you please tell me how and where to the introduction. I tried posting but nothing is happening. Thank You



Click below and tell us about yourself. Thanks

Introduce yourself here


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I wanna live in a balloon.


----------

